# OK Here is my project bike...'99 Trek Postal



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Bought this bike hoping to race it this summer, NOT! Unfortunatly I got swindled ...my own stupidity for trusting the seller too much. She told me the bike was in racing condition when I bought it, LOL.  
So far I have had to have the bike completely stripped and rebuilt, replaced the wheels with a bargain set of Spinergy Spox (with r/w/b spokes that match the paint theme) replaced the derailleurs, and the cassette. I also had to replace a number of stripped out bolts, including the seat adjustment bolt. They had to be tapped out as the last owner must have used the wrong size allen wrench and stripped them. 
Next I am going to have to replace the chain rings and find a sticker for the top tube. I can't afford a repaint right now. I also found out I have to replace the front fork soon as the steerer tube is corroded? How the f#@%#$ that happened I don't know, The mechanic asked if the bike had been stored under water.
Well it's still a sweet ride, that is it will be when I get the rest of the necessary parts replaced.
Zeytin


----------



## chbarr (Dec 30, 2002)

Bike abuse is a very sad thing...nice that it found a loving home.

It looks good--I really dig the spokes!


----------



## russw19 (Nov 27, 2002)

I have never liked the ride of the Spox, since I am way too big for them, but I always loved the way those R/W/B Spox wheels looked.

And look at the bright side, once you get this bike into the condition you want it, you will be super happy you took the time to do it. Sometimes it's fun (as well as a PITA) to resurrect a bike that was othewise dead.

Russ


----------



## 12x23 (Jan 28, 2004)

*Replace the fork?*

Nice bike. I have three oclvs and my blue postal gets the rain duty. The cromoly fork steerer will corrode fairly quick after the bike is ridden in the wet, at least this is my experience, if not cleaned up occasionally. 

I pull my fork a couple times a year and clean the steerer with scothbrite, or sandpaper followed with scothbrite if its really nasty, and grease it up real good before reinstalling it. I pulled it a couple of weeks ago and it looked really bad but cleaned up well. Your fork may look like h*ll, but just need a little housekeeping.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

*Thank you all*

I'll give that a try, it would be great since I can't afford a fork right now. 
Zeytin


12x23 said:


> Nice bike. I have three oclvs and my blue postal gets the rain duty. The cromoly fork steerer will corrode fairly quick after the bike is ridden in the wet, at least this is my experience, if not cleaned up occasionally.
> 
> I pull my fork a couple times a year and clean the steerer with scothbrite, or sandpaper followed with scothbrite if its really nasty, and grease it up real good before reinstalling it. I pulled it a couple of weeks ago and it looked really bad but cleaned up well. Your fork may look like h*ll, but just need a little housekeeping.


----------

